# I am so happy



## family5 (Jan 10, 2004)

I am going to go tomorrow (Sunday) to pick up a himalayan and the site that i made for the cat is www.sugarbear.tk

Cant wait!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I can imagine how happy you'll be to bring that baby home! That's great.  I hope you'll be posting pictures. Welcome to the site.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

What a little poofball!! Very cute. Himalayans are so exotic looking they almost look like another species.  Tell us the story -- how did you decide on a himalayan, and how did you choose where to get her?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

new cats are so exciting.

i'm jealous :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome family5. Congratulations on your new baby..can't wait to see him/her  !


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Cute website and she looks like a baby cottonball, very cute. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How did I miss that picture??? (Hits self upside the head!) Sugarbear is such a beautiful cat. You're very lucky!


----------

